# Salmon oil question...



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

For any of you who give your dogs Salmon Oil, how do you give it? Do you give it in the capsules or do you get just the oil? I have seen it both ways and wasn't sure if I bought the capsules whether I should just give them the pill or squeeze it open on their food, in which case, I should probably just get the oil that comes in the squirt jar.

Also, do you guys just give it for the added benefits for their coats etc? I have one dog who makes urinary crystals (calcium oxalate) and isn't allowed to have anything but his prescription food. No treats, tidbits, diet changes etc. The ingredients in the food are junk, but I also haven't had to remove another bladder stone in almost 5 years, so I don't want to screw anything up there. 

I tend to believe if something isn't broke, don't fix it, and all of my dogs seem happy and healthy on their current food. But I have read so much about the added benefits of Salmon oil I have wondered if it is worth supplementing and which way to do it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've tried it in liquid form and have given fish oil capsules. My two regurgitate too much on it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I give it in oil form. I have yet to find a capsule that gives enough EPA/DHA. Mine get1600 mg EPA and 1000 mg DHA daily in 2 tsp of oil. The benefits of salmon oil are explained very well here:http://www.seapet.com/Omega3_Fish_Oil.htm I haven't used this brand but they have a ton of info on their site. If you are interested in giving the oil, icelandic pure is a quality, high dosage oil at a reasonable cost:http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm Or you could try the seapet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I give it in oil form. Had no problems.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I give it in oil form - 2 squirts pr day - no problems.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered the Icelandic Pure salmon oil. It really doesn't smell at all. I started her out at 1/8 tsp twice a day. She's now up to 1/4 tsp a day. She has a sensitive tummy, so any changes have to be done gradually. 

She seems to enjoy her dog food a lot more with the Icelandic Pure on it. We've only been using it a little over a week so, I hope it helps with her coat/skin.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Update:

We received our Icelandic Salmon Oil 2 weeks ago. My only complaint is they sent it by DHL -- and I HAD to sign for it. That's a whole other story ---

Anyway -- Miss Nikki loves her salmon oil! I started out very slowly as she sometimes has "issues" with change in diet. She got 1/8 tsp in a.m. and p.m. I love that it comes in the pump dispenser. She gets 2 pumps in the a.m. and 2 in the p.m. 

She can be kind of finicky when it comes to eating her food. Temperamental girl -- now she slurps it up and licks her bowl clean.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I give mine the liquid salmon oil too. They do enjoy their food more with it in it.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Timberwolf is having a sale on Salmon Oil.........just FYI. 

I give the liquid. And it's human grade....processed so all toxins are removed.

It does wonders for the skin and coat. And is great for the immune system too!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did start everyone on the liquid a couple weeks ago. At first nobody was sure they liked it, but now they lick the bowls clean. I can't say I see a huge difference yet, but I am sure it will take some time. Nobody had bad coats to begin with, I just thought it might help give them a little more shine. But it isn't hurting them, and they seem to like it, so we will give it some time and see.


----------



## doglover08 (Apr 19, 2008)

i use Grizzly Salmon Oil which comes in a dispenser pump bottle

easy to use. it comes with a feeding chart too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I buy capsules, but stick them with a pin and squirt the oil out. My homeopathic vet said it's hard for them to digest the gello capsule.


----------

